# is my foal stunted?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, CourtneyB.

Without knowing anything about his parents, there is no way to judge his overall height at maturity except by the string method. Determine Horse Mature Height

As for the feed, there are many members here who can give you great direction with that. Good luck with him and think about gelding him if he isn't already.


----------



## courtneyB (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you, I was just wondering if this sounded like an average height for a 9 month old quarter horse? Ill try the string test


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

That height is not unreasonably small.Alot depends on how he is bred,you can get a general idea of the more norm/average of certain breeding lines so you know more what to expect.ie)If he is more cutting horse lines he will be smaller.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

How do you know he is a quarter horse? Could he be a cross or is it that he just looks like one or that the seller told you that he was?


----------



## courtneyB (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks paintedpastures, and I guess you guys are right,hemay be a cross ....I just hope its not with a pony! ) I hope he reaches 15hh


----------



## courtneyB (Nov 23, 2011)

Any suggestions on a feed that promotes growth or supplements? This is my first ever colt to raise ....


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Id say he's right on track for the average horse, I bought my horse at 10months old, and he was around 13hh-13.2hh. So being 9months and 13hh, IMO doesnt sound like hes stunted....pics might help, as far as food goes, Im sure someone else with more knowledge can help you out


----------



## courtneyB (Nov 23, 2011)

Well thank you very much. I will post some pics later on or tomorrow... has anyone ever used nutrena empower boost? A few people told me to try that to bulk him up.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

If he's 9months and truely 13h there is no way he will be pony size, no need to worry.


----------



## courtneyB (Nov 23, 2011)

OK awesome! You guys have eased my mind a little about this. I hope he reaches 15h


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, he doesn't sound stunted. When I bought my draft cross, he was 14.3 at 11 mos. and ended up 18 hands so your colt sounds more average sized to me!
I have a large pony that is 13.3 so yours will definitely end up taller, he has 4+ years to grow still


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Dont try to bulk him up!! He is very young and is going to look gangly. Don't feed him too much because unnormal weight will put too much stress on his joints which have not closed yet. 

Try looking for a feed that is promoted for weanlings and yearlings.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

danastark said:


> Yes, he doesn't sound stunted. When I bought my draft cross, he was 14.3 at 11 mos. and ended up 18 hands so your colt sounds more average sized to me!
> I have a large pony that is 13.3 so yours will definitely end up taller, he has 4+ years to grow still


18 hands ...yeesh. This thread makes me want to measure my Kiera. She is just going to be 7 months old, and recently went REALLY REALLY butt high. Her butt is approximately to the notch in my shoulder now.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

He will likely be 14.1 - 14.2 hh

Good chart:

Age (months)	% of Mature Weight	% of Mature Height

birth	8-9	61-64
1	16-18	66-68
3	27-29	75-77
6	45-47	83-86
9	56-58	89-91
12	65-69	91-93
18	78-83	94-96
24	87-92	96-98
30	93-97	97-99
36	95-99	98-100
48	98-100	99-100
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Dont try to bulk him up!! He is very young and is going to look gangly. Don't feed him too much because unnormal weight will put too much stress on his joints which have not closed yet.
> 
> Try looking for a feed that is promoted for weanlings and yearlings.


Bingo!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have used Purina Ultium Growth, but it is pretty costly. Even Purina Strategy GX can be fed to young horses to balance out their hay. So yes, something made for growing horses would be the way to go. Then you know he is getting all he needs to reach is genetic potential.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My QH is six years old and only 13hh


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was a kid, many moons ago, we never heard of hip displasia. Now that's all we hear about with big dogs. Brainwashed into feeding these dogs high powered feed which causes them to grow too fast. Same thing with colts. Whatever you decided to feed, feed only half the recommended amount. Keep in mind the feed company wants to keep selling you their feed so make blanket recommendations because they can't monitor the animal's progress. Good quality hay that is dust free is still the best thing to feed your youngster. His growth may be a little slower but he'll be better off for it.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I feed my foal weanling 12% an 14% textured oats. Higher fat feeds are great for growing babies. This is my colt Jet he is 4 months old. As you can see his is well filled in and pretty plump lol. He's not missing any meals thats for sure. His mom is just under 15 hands.


----------



## courtneyB (Nov 23, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I feed my foal weanling 12% an 14% textured oats. Higher fat feeds are great for growing babies. This is my colt Jet he is 4 months old. As you can see his is well filled in and pretty plump lol. He's not missing any meals thats for sure. His mom is just under 15 hands.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## courtneyB (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input! I am feeding him a feed for weanlings/yearlings. I contacted the seller that I got my colt from and she said that the mom was 15.2hh....so is it true that the foals take the size of the mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

No, they can get bigger than the mare. My mom bought a QH weanling who's dam was 14.2hh and sire was 15.1hh and when he finished growing he toped out at 16hh.

I think 13hh isn't stunted for a 9 month old. I once got an Arab _yearling _who's growth was stunted and he was the size of an average _weanling_ for his breed. His was definately the case of lack of proper nutrition. He was being fed in a tiny stall with two QH yearlings and couldn't compete. He also was never wormed and had a horrible wormy pot belly.

Good luck with your guy, he should get to be a nice size for you.


----------



## courtneyB (Nov 23, 2011)

OK thank you, I think my step dad is just used to having these monster sized horses and I don't think my boy (Buddy) will be quiet that big. I worm him regularly and he is on a good feed and good hay.. thanks for all the input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My two year old just hit 13 hands....lol


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My 11 month old is 13.1 at the wither and 13.2 at the top of the croup. She should mature between 15hh-15.2hh. MUCH taller than either parent!! Her dam is only 14.2 and her sire 14.3 so I will admit I wasn't holding out much hope but at this stage it looks like I was wrong.

Your 9 month old is definitely NOT stunted!


----------

